# Japan says sorry but it has to dump radioactive water into the ocean



## mellowyellow (Apr 9, 2021)

Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga says that the government has put off figuring out what to do with all of the contaminated water building up at the destroyed Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant for long enough — and it’s time to start dumping it into the ocean.
Suga’s hand is forced given that the plant will soon run out of space to store the contaminated groundwater seeping into the facility, _The Japan Times _reports, and he’s framing the controversial plan to release the water into the Pacific Ocean as “unavoidable.”………………………..
https://futurism.com/the-byte/japan-sorry-dump-radioactive-water-ocean


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

Louis Armstrong sang it best... What a Wonderful World






I hope mankind pays the ultimate price for his stupidity and selfishness.


----------



## Devi (Apr 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I hope mankind pays the ultimate price for his stupidity and selfishness.


Meaning?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

Let's ban single use plastics, but we'll allow for radioactive waste in the way of contaminated water to be poured into the worlds largest bodies of water.

Adding yet one more feather to mankind's dunce cap.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

You truly learn to grasp just how stupid mankind is when he willingly and purposely poisons his own food source - Aunt Marg


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh please, no!! Fish is unsafe now, as it is. 
Damn them.


----------



## Devi (Apr 9, 2021)

If I recall correctly, the reactive cores burned down, the groundwater is seeping into them, and they can't hold it any longer. It's not that they want to dump the water, but that it's going to overrun anyway. Do some searching on Fukushima; the story's been out there for ages.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2021)

It is sad when the only positive solution to the growing amount of garbage man produces daily is to load it on to rockets and shoot it out to space. This has been suggested for nuclear waste as well but the threat of a failed launch prevents it from becoming a reality. Countries China for one has stopped allowing us to ship our garbage to them. I wonder if we started dumping it all in the Grande Canyon would that erase the problem? After all, the Grande Canyon is nothing but an eye-sore hole in the Earth.


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> It is sad when the only positive solution to the growing amount of garbage man produces daily is to load it on to rockets and shoot it out to space. This has been suggested for nuclear waste as well but the threat of a failed launch prevents it from becoming a reality. Countries China for one has stopped allowing us to ship our garbage to them. I wonder if we started dumping it all in the Grande Canyon would that erase the problem? After all, the Grande Canyon is nothing but an eye-sore hole in the Earth.


Ah, yes, the great Grande Canyon Landfill. 
To be followed by housing tracts and strip malls.


----------



## Chet (May 4, 2021)

Looks like it will head toward California. Surf's up and radioactive.


----------

